# RS Custom Saddlery???



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have an RS saddle model 315 that I bought used and I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about them? What do they cost new? Are they a decent brand? What kind of tree are they built on? I can tell by looking at it that it's not the highest quality saddle but it seems alright. What can you tell me about them? I'm very curious. Thank you!


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Owned one in past (not that model) decent for price IMO, as I buy,sell trade tack,etc on occasion like most of us.
Heres there site :RS Saddlery :: Huge Selection of Saddles For Sale!!!

If its the same same RS.

Boone


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I had one in my shop and it took a lot of work to make it right. The part of the stirrup leather than ran around the tree was so thick it caused a lump under the skirt that make the horse's back sore. No amount of grunt work would move the stirrup leather as I wanted to shave it down so I had to back the skirts off. Whomever had installed the skirts had gone nuts with the power stapler and often where there should have been one staple there were three or four. For a new saddle the leather was incredibly dry which made me think it wasn't American veg. tanned. It's more like the Asian urine tanned altho not positive. In brief, I wouldn't buy one, nor would I recommend one. I was able to free the leather and what I found was that the thickness throughout it's length was anywhere from 1/8th to 1/4. By eliminating the greater thickness the lump under the skirt was eliminated. I know of very few buyers who check the stirrup leathers to look for evenness or stretching. Replacement can add considerably to the cost.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I must have an older model RS. 
My saddle is very nice, good leather, rivets instead of staples, and fits my horses really well. 
I love mine, but it sounds the quality of the new ones isnt the same?


----------

